# Stroke But No Strike!



## K_Pugh (Aug 4, 2008)

Well we had the god out today down the beach for the first time since he had his stroke. Back to his usual tricks. 

Had a bit of golden "Pet-Eye" so thought i'd try remove it, went a bit overboard with the PP, too!

1. Original.






2. PP'd. (think the horizon is still slightly off, who's gonna notice! - just wish i had the whole shadow)


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Aug 4, 2008)

god had a stroke? I wonder what caused it...


----------



## K_Pugh (Aug 4, 2008)

Well there's a typo i never noticed! ouch. lol. I have been typing things backwards recently though, i wonder what's up with that.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Hehe sorry about that. Anyway, the dog looks quite happy to be ok and enjoying life!


----------



## K_Pugh (Aug 4, 2008)

lol yup sure is.

like your sig, too! i often say music should be seen, not just heard.


----------



## K_Pugh (Aug 5, 2008)

May as well add this one, too:


----------



## bradster76 (Aug 10, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> god had a stroke? I wonder what caused it...


heh, I know. 


Cool shots, Pugh.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 10, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> May as well add this one, too:



Both are nice, but I like this one better than the first. I'm glad he's okay. He looks like a happy fellow


----------

